# The Snapshot Bag



## jaskg144

Ok so I was in Selfridges last week (UK) and saw the Snapshot bag with the logo strap and I am completely obsessed. I love the beige/white and the black/pink the most, but I think that its an amazing bag for the price. I've never owned a MJ bag before, but the price point seems amazing and the bags seem so on trend. 

Does anyone have experience with this bag? What is MJ quality like overall? 

I'll be going to NY in December and am waiting until then to buy, as I think there will be more of a variety in the US.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

jasmynh1 said:


> Ok so I was in Selfridges last week (UK) and saw the Snapshot bag with the logo strap and I am completely obsessed. I love the beige/white and the black/pink the most, but I think that its an amazing bag for the price. I've never owned a MJ bag before, but the price point seems amazing and the bags seem so on trend.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this bag? What is MJ quality like overall?
> 
> I'll be going to NY in December and am waiting until then to buy, as I think there will be more of a variety in the US.



Not sure about this bag in particular, though this style is VERY popular; I’ve even seen it in a Netflix movie, lol. I love MJ; his quality is excellent and he is big on detail. I’ve owned several of his bags (and currently own 6) and had no issues of note.


----------



## foxgal

The snapshot is a great bag! There are so many colors and styles, and it’s really practical with the outside pocket and two zips. I don’t have one so can’t speak to how well it wears but I played with several in store and was impressed with the quality for the price. Still thinking of getting one....


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I have this bag in cloud white multi. Due to its rigid shape, it doesn’t hold as much as I’d like, but it’s cool looking and durable.


----------



## jbags07

I have two and i love them. Great for crossbody, they fit the essentials and are perfect for errands and light carry days. The quality is very good also. The strap is super comfortable. Highly recommend.


----------



## guanie

(lurking, no real insight/input) There's so many color options! I cannot decide/haven't decided either...


----------



## TimberScout

Just picked up one of these today in black with red accents! I’d been considering the Gucci Marmont Camera Bag, and this was similar style-wise and 1/3 of the price. The strap was what won me over— very unique and a great pop of color.


----------



## inkfade

I wish the straps of the new monochrome ones were sold separately. The new blue Snapshot's strap would look perfect with a blue bag I already own. As for the Snapshot itself, I think they look very trendy, which I like. They're just a little too small for me to consider, and the larger Softshots that are a perfect size for me don't come in any color combos I like.


----------



## brett8x6

jasmynh1 said:


> Ok so I was in Selfridges last week (UK) and saw the Snapshot bag with the logo strap and I am completely obsessed. I love the beige/white and the black/pink the most, but I think that its an amazing bag for the price. I've never owned a MJ bag before, but the price point seems amazing and the bags seem so on trend.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this bag? What is MJ quality like overall?
> 
> I'll be going to NY in December and am waiting until then to buy, as I think there will be more of a variety in the US.



I just ordered the second one pictured after watching a couple YouTube reviews, it's a fantastic neutral that goes with anything and can't wait to receive my first MJ bag. I've been looking at camera bags forever and they always seemed too big and bulky. This bag is perfect and I love that the strap can be removed for packing on a trip.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

inkfade said:


> I wish the straps of the new monochrome ones were sold separately. The new blue Snapshot's strap would look perfect with a blue bag I already own. As for the Snapshot itself, I think they look very trendy, which I like. They're just a little too small for me to consider, and the larger Softshots that are a perfect size for me don't come in any color combos I like.



Yeah, I would love if they sold more straps in a single colorway. I just bought the slimmer black and white one (Bloomies is having a promotion!) for my black and red Box Tote, but now I think I may have opened a can of worms because I'm thinking about getting a Snapshot that would also go with the strap. They're so cute!!


----------



## brett8x6

I hope it works for me, I've been testing out measurements using my Coach Sadie as a stand-in all day, they are pretty close in size, they both have the double zipper compartment, the snapshot has a slightly smaller footprint, but more depth.  I have been unsuccessful in finding out measurements of each section in review videos, but I'm guessing they are the same when empty, just like the Sadie, then you can overfill one section and have less in the other because they are separated by the lining, unless the snapshot has leather in the middle, another thing I haven't been able to verify.  

More than likely I will remove the strap and use this bag as a pouch/clutch or attach one of the many wristlet straps I have laying around. 

I have to agree with the others, I know where my extra money will be going thanks to the variety MJ offers; I get so frustrated with Coaches limited color choices, now I have bags to choose from between seasons.


----------



## laluminosa

Would anyone know if this a Kindle Paperwhite can fit in here? It's my other bag staple, apart from my wallet. Thanks!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

laluminosa said:


> Would anyone know if this a Kindle Paperwhite can fit in here? It's my other bag staple, apart from my wallet. Thanks!



No, it will not.


----------



## watsoex

I’ve been looking at these on eBay.. I’m thinking they must be Replica as they are so cheap! Here’s an example https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153978891742 and this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154158920392

I’m so tempted but I don’t want fake/replica


----------



## JoeDelRey

Not a replica, I purchased my DTM Snapshot and it’s authentic 





watsoex said:


> I’ve been looking at these on eBay.. I’m thinking they must be Replica as they are so cheap! Here’s an example https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153978891742 and this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154158920392
> 
> I’m so tempted but I don’t want fake/replica


----------



## watsoex

Wow really? That’s great to know. I’ve not purchased when I really want to as I’ve wondered if there was a catch. I saw a celeb on Instagram share a site that makes replicas and looking at the images I wouldn’t know the difference. 
I dint have loads of money for bags but I have a huge wish list and would rather have an authentic one


----------



## Andrea08012504

Hi, I recently bought MJ bag from Luisa Via Roma. The strap came different than the picture on their site, but identical to the one on Farfetch. All Soft shot 21 bags that I've seen have the same strap, only mine and the one on Farfetch looks different (like a belt). Customer service is not helping at all, they want me to return the bag and that's a bit no-no because I like the strap that I got and the bag is sold out on their site so they can't replace it. I'm very confused, does MJ has different straps for the same bag or is it different collection or what? Sending pictures of my bag and the one on Luisa Via Roma.


----------



## Andrea08012504

The lenght changing part is different. Hope you see what I mean..


----------



## quackedup

Andrea08012504 said:


> The lenght changing part is different. Hope you see what I mean..


maybe someone returned a non-authentic one?
From what ive seen, all the MJ bags now use the stud/hole adjuster on the leather straps.


----------



## Andrea08012504

Luisa Via Roma confirmed that the strap is the right one. I think that now MC is using this kind of strap (I've seen it on other sites)...


----------



## weezer

A spur of the moment purchase from the Livermore outlet this weekend! 

(Normally I am a ‘big bag’ girl but I could not resist this cuteness)


----------



## jaskg144

weezer said:


> A spur of the moment purchase from the Livermore outlet this weekend!
> 
> (Normally I am a ‘big bag’ girl but I could not resist this cuteness)
> View attachment 5184855



I love that message on the bag   congrats!


----------



## Throwawaytheusername

I have a snapshot in silver and I love the look of it and the comfort of the wide strap. However the bag is so rigid that the zip openings scrape my hand  also I swear it holds less than a woc because of it being in two compartments. So annoying to use


----------



## crazybagfan

I need help here. I have a large snapshot bag which has handle on top. I love my bag color, I like the size too. But since the leather is very rigid everytime I access my bag I feel my fingers are badly scratched by the zipper. I feel the pain and can last for few hours. Due to this reason I seldom carry the bag and thinking to let go the bag. Any solution I can try to solve this issue? Anyone with me for the same issue? TIA


----------



## Keisonrocks

These Marc Jacobs bags have my absolute favorite straps. I am totally loving the thick guitar style straps and MJ kills those! I wish more designers incorporated thick straps like his.


----------



## esdderxD

I know that The Snapshot Bag has been around for years but this is my first one! I usually purchase bags in neutral colors so I initially passed on this bag, but I couldn't stop thinking about it!


----------



## JenJBS

esdderxD said:


> I know that The Snapshot Bag has been around for years but this is my first one! I usually purchase bags in neutral colors so I initially passed on this bag, but I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5218036
> View attachment 5218037



Such pretty colors!


----------



## esdderxD

JenJBS said:


> Such pretty colors!



Thank you! It'll be a (fun) challenge to figure out which outfits will work with it


----------



## matchaormocha

esdderxD said:


> I know that The Snapshot Bag has been around for years but this is my first one! I usually purchase bags in neutral colors so I initially passed on this bag, but I couldn't stop thinking about it!



This is so cute!  Same here...I usually wear neutral colors but I have been craving something different and a fun color in a smaller size I think is the way to go!


----------



## esdderxD

matchaormocha said:


> This is so cute!  Same here...I usually wear neutral colors but I have been craving something different and a fun color in a smaller size I think is the way to go!



Thank you! I totally agree that fun colors in smaller sizes work especially well!


----------



## DiJe40

I bought this lovely Snoopy snapshot in the sale today, fell instantly in love. How cute is this bag, I just have to downsize my stuff. Only phone, thin purse and keys.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

I'm in love with my new snapshot in the colorway Cement Multi


----------



## Keisonrocks

I just got the Moto Shot 21 in black leather and I love it! I purchased a thick fabric strap to use with it and so far I'm super happy!


----------

